
Police Violence Against Native Americans Goes Far Beyond Standing Rock - iamjeff
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/police-violence-against-native-americans-goes-far-beyond-standing-rock/
======
protomyth
"Most tribes don’t have an on-reservation media presence"

Well, that is probably the canary in the coal mine for a whole range of tribal
issues. A more detailed report might want to look into the history of that
particular topic.

Plus, the number of different ways tribes are policed from Local to BIA to
State to FBI is rather daunting. The only thing more complicated is who has
fish & wildlife jurisdiction.

I notice they carefully chose that picture though. I have friends and
relatives on both sides of the pipeline issue and quite a lot of it is much
more complicated than the narrative given in the press. It also skips quite a
bit of outside money showing up, ignores they already crossed the river
upstream of Williston's water treatment plant which control quite a bit of NE
area, and doesn't look at why the rerouting happened. I would imagine the
losses at the casino are going to be felt this winter when all the outside
folks go home. I'm sure they will all feel an amazing sense of accomplishment
though.

~~~
linuxkerneldev
> doesn't look at why the rerouting happened.

There are many ways we can look at it. But lets look at it from the
perspective of the natives. They would see it as: "The original pipeline was
meant to go under Bismark, a 90% white population. The whites complained. The
company immediately rerouted it under the natives water supply. The natives
protested peacefully. The company and the cops and the army attacked and
started hurting people." [1]

Can we fault a population that has been historically attacked and pushed out
to the fringes for perceiving the narrative that way? What more, when our cops
blow off a woman's arm during a peaceful protest? [2]

[1] [http://www.snopes.com/dapl-routed-through-standing-rock-
afte...](http://www.snopes.com/dapl-routed-through-standing-rock-after-
bismarck-residents-said-no/)

[2] [http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2016/11/23/503120449/...](http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2016/11/23/503120449/woman-injured-at-standing-rock-protest-might-lose-
arm-family-says)

~~~
protomyth
"peaceful protest" isn't the word I would use, nor environmentally friendly
but I get the narrative

Its a lot more complicated than the snopes article would appear much like the
history of many other infrastructure projects with some missteps by the
pipeline company, the ND Historical Society, and the Oil Board. The Bismarck
community did play a part. Most of this is detailed in the local radio and
newspapers (Bismarck Tribune & 550 KFYR).

Quite a lot of mistakes were made and misunderstandings, but without the
outside money, it probably would have been resolved peacefully. The tribes
really have to get involved with this stuff earlier and do the paperwork. The
state needs to start doing some serious assistance when paperwork is due. DC
has got to be of assistance and not sit on the sidelines and hurl inflammatory
comments.

I'm just hoping all these outside organizations sending professional
protestors actually give some money to the tribe to reverse the economic pain
of the protest. I doubt they will, but hope springs eternal.

As I said, I have friends and relatives on both sides. I'm not hoping for
anything more than a peaceful resolution one way or another and economic
assistance to the tribe.

